# RX Cart Accutane



## BBaddict

Who's used/using RX Cart's Accutane? And how have you found it dosage wise?

Have heard many conflicting story's about RX Carts products recently and i'm wanting to know whether i would be better off spending my money else where?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BBaddict

bump


----------



## Adamdraper

Also very keen to find out if this place is legit.


----------



## bsmotorsport

Cant comment on the accutane but their arimidex and clomid is doing its job for me. VERY quick turnaround too with constant emails letting you know how the order is going. The tubs arrive wrapped in tin foil, you feel like a real druggy!!


----------



## MF88

I'm on their accutane and feel like my skin is drying up after only 3 days. Might just be in my head, but everyone is different.


----------



## BBaddict

bsmotorsport said:


> Cant comment on the accutane but their arimidex and clomid is doing its job for me. VERY quick turnaround too with constant emails letting you know how the order is going. The tubs arrive wrapped in tin foil, you feel like a real druggy!!


cheers bud


----------



## BBaddict

MF88 said:


> I'm on their accutane and feel like my skin is drying up after only 3 days. Might just be in my head, but everyone is different.


Sounds good bud, how much you using a day?


----------



## MF88

tom17 said:


> Sounds good bud, how much you using a day?


Only 20mg. Gonna see how I get on throughout January and then maybe bump it up to 40mg February.


----------



## BBaddict

think i'll make the plunge and order some up,

i'm fed up of using creams/anti b's


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Using it atm. Def doesn't feel as strong as previous pharma stuff I had. Probably half strength


----------



## sam2012

GunnaGetBig said:


> Using it atm. Def doesn't feel as strong as previous pharma stuff I had. Probably half strength


If its in tablet form mate I'd say its best to take it with a fatty meal. Accutane usually comes in some form of oil to help with absorption. I've just ordered some of it actually seeing as hypers vanished for the time being


----------



## 44carl44

I thought that accutane had to be in oil but this stuff comes in pills not gel caps.


----------



## MRSTRONG

I'm waiting on 2 tubs so will see .


----------



## dusher

sam2012 said:


> If its in tablet form mate I'd say its best to take it with a fatty meal. Accutane usually comes in some form of oil to help with absorption. I've just ordered some of it actually seeing as hypers vanished for the time being


So maybe have it at the same your omega or what?


----------



## Adamdraper

Going to place an order today however slightly dubious! What happened to UP? No longer sell Accutane?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Thought HP was expensive. This place seems even more pricey!


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Yea my previous stuff from HP was in a capsule. These RX carts are just a pill. Will try with fats!


----------



## sam2012

dusher said:


> So maybe have it at the same your omega or what?


I'd say so mate, or just a fatty meal or whatever.


----------



## sam2012

Mine should be hear tomorrow, so I'll let everyone know what they're like over the next week. Anyone know what happened to HP, are they actually gone for hols or are they gone for good?


----------



## Jimboi

I ordered some today too, was going to get to from HP as had been tried by many but seeing as they are shut thought Id give them ago. More expensive but hopefully will be a quick turn around.


----------



## dusher

Mey said:


> Thought HP was expensive. This place seems even more pricey!


HP was never expensive. First time I bought accutane I paid excess £1 per cap. That is normal too. HP's accutane was cheap in comparison.

Granted you can get cheaper if you buy from the manufacturer, cheapest Ive seen is $5 a strip of 10 x 20mg.


----------



## ethan2009

bump just got some of this. is it any good?


----------



## BBaddict

ethan2009 said:


> bump just got some of this. is it any good?


I've been on 80mg for about 3 months now and it's done the job brilliantly,

It's more than likely underdosed but there is definitively some active ingredient as my mouth/lips are ridiculously dry at the moment and spots are non existent


----------



## ws0158

rx on offer at the min for this £20 a tub, ordered some today, i really rate the rxcart accutane


----------



## sigarner

I've ordered some Accutane off their website, had confirmation my payment was accepted. Quick question, does everyone on here get blood tests each month while on this stuff? For me blood tests aren't something I'd really be able to do. If I have to do monthly tests I'd consider not going on the stuff.


----------



## cjheadrick

Got roche roaccutane. Drop me a line if interested


----------



## benki11

Anyone ordered lately


----------



## brandon91

benki11 said:


> Anyone ordered lately


this week, its sat here with me now


----------



## irish87

made my second order last thursday and it arrived yesterday. Excellent service and Im noticing a difference after only 3 weeks.


----------



## benki11

irish87 said:


> made my second order last thursday and it arrived yesterday. Excellent service and Im noticing a difference after only 3 weeks.


I feel difference as well just hope will receive it soon !!


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Iv used hp Accutane the one by intas I think maroon capsules and pharma roche and for me I found the hp overdosed, in terms of oil production on face I found it less when on the hp Accutane on the same dose. Does the one my rxcart come in tablets?


----------



## benki11

6 days and still nothing , no tracking number either , they said on first day in an EMail that it had been sent and tracking number will follow soon , nothing yet !!


----------



## benki11

Still nothing , I ll try to write an email to see what they say if anything ?

Does other people on here recive RX stuf ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I bought accutane from them a few months ago only took a week to come


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Mr_Morocco said:


> I bought accutane from them a few months ago only took a week to come


are they tablets or capsules?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

baggsy said:


> are they tablets or capsules?


they were round yellow tablets


----------



## hongman

I bought mine about a week ago, came next day, very quick.


----------



## Vezza

Have to say so far so good. Had never used RX Cart before, or accutane for that matter.

After reading reviews on here i took a punt and ordered one tub with special delivery. Before hand I emailed them just to see what communication was like, had a response within an hour. I made transfer and got the automated email saying payment was confirmed followed by one saying order was ready for dispatch (Thursday) which was good. Sadly though, Thursday I got an email saying dispatch was now friday!? I'll admit alarms bells started ringing a bit so I emailed them straight away. I got a quick response to the effect that they had so many orders that Royal Mail wouldn't accept them and they will send them special saturday service. sounded a little ominous to me but went with it. Also was supposed to be delivered to my office which obviously would be shut on a saturday, i asked to be changed to my billing address, they agreed.

Low and behold the package came on saturday with a to the correct address, a sticker had been placed over the the old. Very happy.

As for they gear hard to say as only been taking for 10 days or so now, certainly not bunk though. Having no previous experience with any pharma grade tane I have nothing to compare to. I'm 80kg 13%bf and started on 20mg a day as acne only very very mild but oil was getting out of hand 5 weeks into test e cycle, I definitely felt it would become an issue over the coming weeks and into pct. Stayed on 20 ed for a week and felt lip drying, no other sides. upped to 40ed as of saturday and will stay on that for a month I think then review dosing. Im pretty sure my oil is reducing and skin seems a bit smoother. I am kind of expecting a small breakout having fairly congested pores from all the oil. We shall see...

I have just ordered another couple of tubs. All in all I would recommend RX Cart at the mo, seems GTG


----------



## supermancss

Vezza said:


> Have to say so far so good. Had never used RX Cart before, or accutane for that matter.
> 
> After reading reviews on here i took a punt and ordered one tub with special delivery. Before hand I emailed them just to see what communication was like, had a response within an hour. I made transfer and got the automated email saying payment was confirmed followed by one saying order was ready for dispatch (Thursday) which was good. Sadly though, Thursday I got an email saying dispatch was now friday!? I'll admit alarms bells started ringing a bit so I emailed them straight away. I got a quick response to the effect that they had so many orders that Royal Mail wouldn't accept them and they will send them special saturday service. sounded a little ominous to me but went with it. Also was supposed to be delivered to my office which obviously would be shut on a saturday, i asked to be changed to my billing address, they agreed.
> 
> Low and behold the package came on saturday with a to the correct address, a sticker had been placed over the the old. Very happy.
> 
> As for they gear hard to say as only been taking for 10 days or so now, certainly not bunk though. Having no previous experience with any pharma grade tane I have nothing to compare to. I'm 80kg 13%bf and started on 20mg a day as acne only very very mild but oil was getting out of hand 5 weeks into test e cycle, I definitely felt it would become an issue over the coming weeks and into pct. Stayed on 20 ed for a week and felt lip drying, no other sides. upped to 40ed as of saturday and will stay on that for a month I think then review dosing. Im pretty sure my oil is reducing and skin seems a bit smoother. I am kind of expecting a small breakout having fairly congested pores from all the oil. We shall see...
> 
> I have just ordered another couple of tubs. All in all I would recommend RX Cart at the mo, seems GTG


oh my absolute word, go away you complete troll..


----------



## Vezza

How is taking the time to write a relevant post in response to the thread trolling? Granted its my first post on this forum but still, if its not relevant to you what's the problem? I was looking on lot of forums for info regarding this and would have been happy to read this.

Nice welcome to the forum dude.


----------



## benki11

I am stil waiting For email and Nothing arrived yet


----------



## benki11

Stuff arrived after 10 days, with next day delivery , but arrived so I am happy!

Was worried for moment or two


----------



## j0n35y

I've placed 4 separate orders in the past 6 months or so, all have turned up within days of placing the order. The only issue I have is they seem so under dosed that they have no effect on preventing spots. The oil on my face stopped after a couple of days but I still get new spots on my back everyday. Been running it for 6 weeks now, even upped it to 40mg and still had no sides at all not even dry skin.

Ill add I used to have the proper stuff from United pharmacy's and my skin was clear for a year and a half after doing 4 months on 20mg a day. I almost cried when my skin started getting oily and spots started appearing again!

I need another supplier but no where legit sells the proper stuff,  suks!


----------



## tyke1

Seems to be plenty roaccutane eBay. Don't know if legit or not.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

bsmotorsport said:


> Cant comment on the accutane but their arimidex and clomid is doing its job for me. VERY quick turnaround too with constant emails letting you know how the order is going. The tubs arrive wrapped in tin foil, you feel like a real druggy!!


their adex isn't doing sht for me i'm on 500mg test e and was using 0.5mg adex EOD and it wasn't doing anything i'm switching to 1mg ED just for a few days see if it helps... nipples are still abit sore tho :/


----------



## supermancss

j0n35y said:


> I've placed 4 separate orders in the past 6 months or so, all have turned up within days of placing the order. The only issue I have is they seem so under dosed that they have no effect on preventing spots. The oil on my face stopped after a couple of days but I still get new spots on my back everyday. Been running it for 6 weeks now, even upped it to 40mg and still had no sides at all not even dry skin.
> 
> Ill add I used to have the proper stuff from United pharmacy's and my skin was clear for a year and a half after doing 4 months on 20mg a day. I almost cried when my skin started getting oily and spots started appearing again!
> 
> I need another supplier but no where legit sells the proper stuff,  suks!


can't PM you as your stil under amount of posts. Whats your email and i'll give you some advice re accutane!


----------



## j0n35y

Hi, I tried replying but it said waiting mod approval. Ill try again jonesy172 at gmail dot com thanks in advance mate.


----------



## supermancss

email sent


----------



## BIG BUCK

I've just finished a course of accurate from the doctor and gave some left over if anyone's interested?

Mods please delete if I'm not aloud to say this, thanks


----------



## benki11

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> their adex isn't doing sht for me i'm on 500mg test e and was using 0.5mg adex EOD and it wasn't doing anything i'm switching to 1mg ED just for a few days see if it helps... nipples are still abit sore tho :/


Same as that,but Accutane do or will see now just have finished my cycle ( scary time for acne )


----------



## harry93

The accutane from Rx Cart is good, But its really under dosed. like very under dosed. I was taking 60mg of it before bed for it to work for me. But its works good.


----------



## hongman

Wow. I finished off a tub of rx tane and it was ok at 40mg. Now on hp tane and 20mg over 4 days has me from super greasepot to dry patches on my skin.

Either rx is underdosed or hp is overdosed. I know which id rather have.


----------



## itsluke

I never thought one could go high as 80/mg a day! woah. I used to take it on and off for 3 years and I had fantastic results. Ideally, you have to go and check your cholesterol level every month if you're on this drug.


----------



## leandreams

Anyone know anything about 'Roaccutane'?

Ive had spots on the top of my back and blackheads on my forehead since i was like 15 , got to 24 and they just dont seem to be fcuking off so after seeing the dr who sent me to a specialist got prescribed these , will they mess up other orals such as pct??


----------



## Vezza

I've just come back from morocco and managed to get some pharma grade stuff. After three days I can tell the 20mgs tabs are considerably stronger than the RX Cart stuff that I have been taking for a month. I was shaving great results on 40mg of the RX cart stuff though. Will still use if unable to get pharma


----------



## baggsy1436114680

RX cart is seriously under dosed, swapped over to them on 20mg everyday and breaking out and skin is oily like I am not even on Accutane, where as 20mg eod or e3d of roche or HP tane oil on my face was hardly noticeable and no breakouts,


----------



## supermancss

Vezza said:


> I've just come back from morocco and managed to get some pharma grade stuff. After three days I can tell the 20mgs tabs are considerably stronger than the RX Cart stuff that I have been taking for a month. I was shaving great results on 40mg of the RX cart stuff though. Will still use if unable to get pharma


Whats your email address mate? Won't let me PM you as youve not got enough posts yet


----------



## Vezza

Newbie mate...

Ric dot Vezza at hotmail dot co dot uk


----------



## supermancss

Vezza said:


> Newbie mate...
> 
> Ric dot Vezza at hotmail dot co dot uk


Emailed


----------



## Vezza

supermancss said:


> Emailed


Cheer bro


----------



## Sportbilly

benki11 said:


> Stuff arrived after 10 days, with next day delivery , but arrived so I am happy!
> 
> Was worried for moment or two


I'm not in the habit of pointing fingers but here's the benefit of my experience:

I first used RX Cart 9 months ago when there appeared to be a tie-up between them, DRS Labs and TopDotShop. I placed 2 big orders with them and all was delivered timely, product quality seemed fine (really a case in study on how some things work differently for some than for others, generally positive though). Sufficiently pleased (not impressed) I placed another order with them recently, scary. Delivery slowww, products arrived wrapped in tin foil inside a cheap, 'padded' envelope (that's a first for me and I receive all sorts from all over the World), even worse I ordered 4 different items and what I got was completely different and I don't mean near, I mean well off, folic acid FFS ?

Now they're not responding to emails.

I'm disappointed to say the least. Based on this experience and IMO you're best registering on Weiku doing your due diligence and chancing your arm with the suppliers on there, potential is save yourself a fortune, worse case scenario you lose less money than if you dealt with supposedly 'pucker' online pharmacies. Not punting Weiku but I'm buying a whole bunch of stuff after I've received lab reports, CoA's etc. and the money saving is .. let's say worth the risk. After all where do you think RX cart and their like buy from ?


----------



## AnotherLevel

I've been using Sig Pharma accutane (I believe it was bought from GymChemist?) and at 20mg ED I was preventing any chest acne during my 16 week deca cycle. On PCT now and chest is breaking out, upped to 40mg some days ago but it's difficult to tell if it's having any effect. Starting to think Nolva is the cause of my chest acne as broke out after my test-e cycle during PCT too, hmm.

Guessing HP isn't stocking tane anymore? Though understand we can't ask for sources here..


----------



## chloelee

Sorry to jump in on this thread but it's the most recent with a mention of rxcart, anyone know what happened to it because i can't access the site.

Thanks


----------



## resten

chloelee said:


> Sorry to jump in on this thread but it's the most recent with a mention of rxcart, anyone know what happened to it because i can't access the site.
> 
> Thanks


http://rxcart-uk.com/ is the url, but I can't access it either.

Had an email from them listing another website of theirs which was selling aas, could have attracted unwanted attention I guess


----------



## chloelee

Yea that's the address i'v been trying, been reading a few threads from people who have been ripped off by them lately so maybe they turned dodgy. I'v made 2 orders in the past (about a year ago) and all was ok


----------



## resten

chloelee said:


> Yea that's the address i'v been trying, been reading a few threads from people who have been ripped off by them lately so maybe they turned dodgy. I'v made 2 orders in the past (about a year ago) and all was ok


Actually the link worked earlier today, I just remembered I was browsing it


----------



## ashmo

It was working yesterday.


----------



## chloelee

It's working this morning, just gone to make an order but got to payment and it's bank transfer only. I'm on holiday so don't have my card reader :-/

At least i know it's working though for when i get home.


----------



## TommyFire

Placed an order with them this morning, first time I've used.

Will report back when order arrives.


----------



## chloelee

I'm hoping to make mine monday or tuesday when i'm back home but please do let me know how your order goes.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

link was down the other day. working fine now.


----------



## benki11

Just got another order ....


----------



## benki11

benki11 said:


> Just got another order ....


This time is realy weird no Email confirmation nothing , I email them no respond !!!!


----------



## benki11

benki11 said:


> This time is realy weird no Email confirmation nothing , I email them no respond !!!!


But received stuff quickly


----------



## Glais

benki11 said:


> But received stuff quickly


I received Accutane like the next day, they seem good to go. You reckon there underdosed?


----------



## benki11

Glais said:


> I received Accutane like the next day, they seem good to go. You reckon there underdosed?


Not sure i would say they do the job , but we ll see after PCT


----------



## Glais

benki11 said:


> Not sure i would say they do the job , but we ll see after PCT


what dose?


----------



## benki11

Glais said:


> what dose?


20-40 mg I know some say more but for me seem to work and it ist cheap


----------



## Glais

Nah I think that's spot on, low dose ftw


----------



## RoadRunner12

I've just purchased rx acutane, only took 2 days to get here. Was gonna check out hp accutane but don't know the full name. Can some please pm me the name. Thanks


----------



## BetterThanYou

for the same price better to get it from here original Roche http://www.aurapharm.com/accutane.htm


----------



## benki11

BetterThanYou said:


> for the same price better to get it from here original Roche http://www.aurapharm.com/accutane.htm


Mate is this site legit , and do you know where they ship from

Tanks


----------



## BetterThanYou

benki11 said:


> Mate is this site legit , and do you know where they ship from
> 
> Tanks


Ausbuilt was recommending it, that's all i know


----------



## benki11

BetterThanYou said:


> Ausbuilt was recommending it, that's all i know


 @ausbuilt


----------



## need2bodybuild

Haha Good luck ^^^ :lol:


----------



## Glais

benki11 said:


> Mate is this site legit , and do you know where they ship from
> 
> Tanks


X2 to this, is a good price too


----------



## scott.taylor

Just bought 3 tubs off RX Cart the now. £63 

Well when the doctors just keep wasting my time with daft wee tablets that don't work, you've got to bite the bullet and pay yourself ...


----------



## benki11

Rx Cart closing down , OMG - Accutane no more ........

So ****ed off


----------



## benjames

Sorry to jump on the thread but Has anyone used rx cart recently interested in there letro thanks


----------



## zaizai

MF88 said:


> I'm on their accutane and feel like my skin is drying up after only 3 days. Might just be in my head, but everyone is different.


hi bro, may i know how has the accutane been? does it work?


----------



## liambb

Their letro is solid. you feel it in your balls mate. just don't forget to take nolva for a month after, the estro rebound can be harsh. And they are not closed down, not sure why everyone is saying that. don't mean to spam, but here they are RxCart UK


----------

